# Where can I get Chaos Dwarfs?



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Other than ebay where would be the best place to get Chaos dwarfs? Price is also a factor, though not a majorly important one (though nothing ridiculous like 1 model for £100 (even if it's a Lammasu))

I'm most interested in the rider for a Greater Tauros, if anyone knows where I can get one, or has one, I'm desperate for one


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

apart from ebay, check out any wargame shows that are on near you, as you may find some being sld either by traders or on the bring and buy stall, also check these guys out
http://www.gatesheadgaming.co.uk/
they sell a lot of second hand minis, so you may be lucky, if you see nothing on the web site, then give em a call


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You could get lucky hunting at carboots and charity shops but its a big ask.

The over option is to convert them from other dwarves. Have a look at http://www.chaos-dwarfs.com/ 

Some great conversions and projects there


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

problem with chaos dwarfs is they are very thin on the ground, the original release wasnt too popular so not many were sold(hence why they vanished) so not many aer floating around, and unfortunately those who have them know this and charge the earth for them or on ebay they fetch quite a price. 
Best option would be to convert or look for an alternate manufacture, but i dont know of any off hand.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60475

Also if anyone has some please look here


----------

